# Viper 5901 problems



## kevins163 (Jul 11, 2010)

I have a viper 5901 been having it for about 2 months now installed on my 2008 impala ss. The problem i'm having is when i arm the car it would arm then beep again and say door open or trunk open. So about 2-3 hrs later maybe longer the full alarm would go off and say door open or trunk open. could somebody help me on what should i do or what is wrong with this system thankyou.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

kevins163 said:


> I have a viper 5901 been having it for about 2 months now installed on my 2008 impala ss. The problem i'm having is when i arm the car it would arm then beep again and say door open or trunk open. So about 2-3 hrs later maybe longer the full alarm would go off and say door open or trunk open. could somebody help me on what should i do or what is wrong with this system thankyou.


 it could be anything, who did the install? Is the hood even hooked up as I never hooked it up in most cars(the door needs to open for the hood to open).
The false chirp could be your delayed doom light, if you think so then wait till the doom goes out and then arm it.


----------



## Cobraguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm probably going to get into trouble here. But I've seen this exact issue with the exact car. It has to do with the Body Control Module. There is another very well known website out there that is named after the voltage requirements on most automobiles. It is dealt with there.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Cobraguy said:


> I'm probably going to get into trouble here. But I've seen this exact issue with the exact car. It has to do with the Body Control Module. There is another very well known website out there that is named after the voltage requirements on most automobiles. It is dealt with there.


 No you wont man were here to help each other you mean the 12volt.com right?
http://www.the12volt.com/
I refer many people here to that site for info on auto's, I understand what you mean cobra like the unit requires door pin isolation(diodes) on each door.


----------

